
Realistic Portraits of Historical Figures from Paintings Using a GAN Neural Net - kanobo
https://www.basuterwijk.com/portfolio/G0000WVKM6MbiIAc
======
kanobo
The tool the artist used is [https://artbreeder.com](https://artbreeder.com)

